# Swollen BB's but now "deflating" near day CD29, very faint BFP - Chemical Pregnancy??



## Rose38

An update from me:
Age 38
First I'd like to hope that everybody is keeping strong and going well with their efforts to conceive. It is exhausting and I have not even been going for long so I feel for those who have been on the journey longer. Wishing everybody baby dust.

I am CD29 (I say that but not sure... having PCOS and a D & C in June my cycles may not yet be regular but it is CD29 if I presume my cycles have gone back to usual 30 ish days - the last two cycles since D & C were 36 days and 20 days (first 20 day one EVER)

Anywhoo....I tested today and it was a First Response Test.
I got a very very faint BFP!! Pretty sure its not evap as came up pretty quickly and think I can see pink colour. Having said that I would think if I was truly pregnant at CD29 and even before it should be ALOT darker.

However I am do not want to get too excited...reason being..the whole way this cycle up till say sat/sun I have been feeling pregnant...mainly because my boobs were swollen, sort of bursting out of bra (not tender or sore at all) just swollen and they NeVER do this just around ovulation or PMS like some women....

but since sat and sun and definately today - they have TOTALLY deflated!! So i was thinking maybe I was "pregnant" but it was so brief and it was a chemical one...I am not sure how long it takes for the hcg to catch up if the pregnancy doesn't finish implanting and dies.

I had been testing testing...all BFNSS....except one Clear blue who had a tinge of blue thin strip on the top part of cross but I thought it might have been the dye running from the horizontal control,that was a few days ago.
Todays 'FR was the first I could say it is definately a faint faint positive.

So today I tested being CD29 thinking it would not be positive,wanted to rule it out as I wanted to drink wine tonight....

Why would my boobs deflate like that.... if I was pregnant would they not continue to stay swollen and etc etc. I am getting some tingles now. They have definately deflated...LOL seems like the best way to describe itl
Is the progesterone decreasing as it was a very early chemical pregnancy loss???

Hmmm any ideas....I guess i will have to wait for more symptoms....or AF .... but thought I'd post. I feel sad because I really have doubts...and I just want to know or not.
I guess you can all understand.
Wishing you all well.


----------



## phrumkidost

Hi Rose,

I don't have much experience with this, never getting a BFP myself. But I have been in the position where I FEEL pregnant, only to also get deflated boobs and eventual AF a few days, or even a week, later (often too scared of getting BFN so dont always test). So, I'll be curious to hear what happens for you and what other responses you get. 

But, I am hoping it works out for you!


----------



## Rose38

Thanks Phrum.
CD30 tomorrow so will just have to wait out the next few days I guess.
Good luck to you.


----------



## crystal443

I've had two chemicals and I got faint BFP's and then Af followed a few days later, as long as your not bleeding then I really wouldn't discount it as a chemical just yet:shrug: symptoms come and go that early so try to hang in there. I know its difficult:hugs::hugs:


----------



## phrumkidost

Any news Rose? Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## crystal443

I was wondering how she was getting on to :)


----------



## donna noble

Best thing you can do is go to a dr as soon as ou have that bfp! You never know you could have a progesterone deficiency or be helped by baby aspirin.If you have a good doctor they will help you out with this, just explain your concerns. I have had alot of trouble with swollen and painful bbs since my first mc in Aug and I ave never had soor boobs before. i did have one cp, but this cycle as well they hurt like heck


----------

